# Paphiopedilum callosum thailandense var. album



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## fibre (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't see any flower


----------



## GuRu (Jan 26, 2010)

fibre said:


> I don't see any flower


Hakone is already excited by seeing the bud in the sheat. He awaits eagerly to see this bloom in flower. I think to share his joy with us helps him to endure the long wait.  
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## fibre (Jan 26, 2010)

sometimes a dream is better than reality ...


----------



## etex (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeaaa!! A bud!! Looking good! The waiting begins...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't need to see the flower to know I want one.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 26, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> I don't need to see the flower to know I want one.


:rollhappy::clap:It does sound sooo interesting!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright Hakone!! the wait begins.....again....and again. Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Pete (Jan 26, 2010)

haha i think i will now wait until there is at least 4 pages on the Hakone threads so i dont have to keep checking back in on the development of a bud


----------



## John M (Jan 27, 2010)

Pete said:


> haha i think i will now wait until there is at least 4 pages on the Hakone threads so i dont have to keep checking back in on the development of a bud



Me too....but then, sometimes he doesn't show us the flower anyway!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see the flower, nice growing!!!


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2010)

John- i noticed the same thing!! haha


----------



## Hakone (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2010)

developing nicely


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

Keep us updated, thanx.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2010)

umm, sorry about the misshapen pouch, but the rest of the flower looks good.. You might want to use it in breeding..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2010)

Hairy!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 23, 2010)

Phew! those striations in the hairs are kinda creepy looking. More like a sea anemone. 'Jabbajaw' perhaps? oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 23, 2010)

Poor hairy thing...


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice growing hakone


----------



## fibre (Mar 24, 2010)

fibre said:


> sometimes a dream is better than reality ...


... perhaps reality will develope ...


----------



## callosum (Mar 24, 2010)

a nice album paph


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! That one ended up really lovely.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 25, 2010)

:drool: :clap: Very elegant-I love the form :clap: :drool:

Susan


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful! the pouch straightened out


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Drorchid (Mar 25, 2010)

Is that the same plant???

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing! Very nice.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Is that the same plant???
> 
> Robert



Yes Robert


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 25, 2010)

It is extremely ugly!!! Please send it to me right away, So I can add some color to it!!! LOL

P.S. Very Nice!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 27, 2010)

Great bloom!!!! I esp. like the pics in your post #24! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2010)

Ain't bad at all!


----------



## callosum (Mar 27, 2010)

great alba paph


----------



## Hakone (Mar 28, 2010)




----------

